# Legacy of the Lycanthrope: A Werewolf Timeline



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Major scream out to our friends over at STYD and its Managing Editor, Ryan Rotten, for this comprehensive and well-done survey of cinematic werewolves and wolfmen. Check it out!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13565


----------

